# Looking for oral primo?



## swoleosis (Oct 10, 2019)

Looking for some oral primo, can't seem to track it down.


----------



## Pcushion (Oct 20, 2019)

I know the company I rep for doesn?t carry it but.... In good form and also to help a fellow lifter out I believe you can find it on steroidify.

https://steroidify.com/products/primo-tabs


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 20, 2019)

Dispense quick has it also.


----------

